# Sarah and Benji always get me into trouble Part 2



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 13, 2007)

Their bikes were done, the house clean. I was excited. Sarah and Benji were coming to visit. I could finally show them my hometown.

When I had first found out they were coming, I tried to think of what would be a great thing to show them. A bunch of things came to mind, but the one that really stood out for a good first night was none other then the train graveyard. It was scheduled to be torn down any day, so why not enjoy it while it lasts?

When they showed up, we caught up on the months. I called around and see if any friends wanted to go. By the time the sun set, we had quite a crew.

Sarah, Benji, Tommy, Drew, Austin, Danny, Timmy J, Evan Payne, and I all headed out on our bikes with as much wine as we could carry. Tim played Roger Miller on his crack box and Sarah marveled about how empty the streets were. Thats one of the pluses of living in a town that closes at 7pm.

We locked our bikes at the Amtrak station, and snuck in through a hole in the fence.

The train graveyard in Sacramento used to be a train yard. But it was abandoned, old trains and all. You could find anything there, from old steam engines to wooden boxcars.

We played hide and go seek, explored old kitchen cars that still had rotten food in the fridges, and climbed anything and everything. Everyone was having fun. 

Thats when we decided to check out one of the old warehouses.

I had broken into the warehouses before plenty of times, so I expected this time wouldn't be any different. We all climbed through a door that was half broken and explored the dark building.

Time passed, and we decided to move on. Drew and Austin went first. Then Danny. Then Tommy, then me. By the time Evan was half way out, the cops were there.

I tried hiding under the stairs. Drew, Austin, and Danny had ran. They found Tommy and Evan right away. Luckily everyone else inside had the brains to stay inside.

Although I was pretty exposed, I managed to stay hidden for a few minutes. But they caught me.

Evan, Tommy, and I were told that we were being detained. They asked me how many people we were with, and I said no one else. Evan said three others, and Tommy said six. They were frustrated with us, and put the cuffs on extra tight.

They had us sit on the ground and searched our bags. We were starting to be confident they would let us go, when suddenly out of nowhere someone yelled "Everybody Run!".

The cops drew their guns and started to run after the mystery voice. My heart stopped with the fear that one of my friends was going to be shot.

Time passed. The cops came back. They asked us more questions, and put us in the back of a car.

They began driving and telling us that we would be forever on a "black list" of people banned from railroad property. I smirked. They told us they weren't going to take us to the county jail and that we were lucky. They took us to our bikes.

When we got to our bikes, Tim, Sarah, and Benji were waiting for us.

They told us that while we were in cuffs, Tim had climbed down the building (three stories!) on a drainpipe and yelled to distract the cops, and then climbed back up.

Once the cops came back, Tim had Sarah and Benji climb down with him. Sarah was in flip flops. Then to run out undetected, they had run through blackberry bushes to get to the Amtrak station.

Before we left, I mentioned that I had to hide the wine under the stairs.

In an instant, Tim was running back.

We started to panic that he was going to get caught, but minutes later he returned with the space bag, and we turned on Roger Miller and started to head back.


----------



## odd (Feb 5, 2008)

ha ha i got freinds like that no matter what we do trouble is our ever present company


----------

